# Работа над штрихом



## petes (17 Май 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста что нужно, чтобы выработать "четкий", "ударный" пальцевой штрих на баяне,аккордеоне, особенно при игре мелких длительностей, может кто-то посоветует какую-либо литературу на данную тему. Всем откликнувшимся большое спасибо!


----------



## Виктор Д. (17 Май 2013)

Имханицкий рассказывал , как в каком-то городе в гостинице его поселили с молодым тогда Скляровым в соседних номерах. И он слышал, как тот несколько часов играл только Финал Сюиты Холминова в медленном темпе staccato , тщательно отрабатывая этот самый чёткий пальцевый удар. Естественно, на следущий день все поражались и восхищались филигранности его техники. Все мастера ВЕЛИКИЕ ТРУЖЕННИКИ. Помню, как после блистательного выступления В. Бесфамильнова у нас в училище (он тогда был в самом расцвете) мы засыпали его вопросами, как он этого достиг. И Маэстро, улыбнувшись, сказал: "Вот этим местом." И похлопал себя по пятой точке...


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Май 2013)

Почитайте, например, книгу Ф.Липса "Искусство игры на баяне", глава 1-2, можно еще М.Оберюхтин "Проблемы исполнительства на баяне", Завьялов "Баян и вопросы педагогики", В.Демченко "Технические упражнения для баяна", и другие методические разработки в серии книг "Баян и баянисты", вообще литературы по этому вопросу много, ищите, изучайте и применяйте. Удачи вам.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Май 2013)

Липса почитать можно ,конечно.Может кому и поможет.Только вот штриха такого ,как у Склярова, у него и не водилось никогда.


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Май 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Липса почитать можно ,конечно.Может кому и поможет


 Само по себе чтение конечно не поможет, в любом случае надо добиваться результата "пятой точкой". Виктор Д. писал:


> . И Маэстро, улыбнувшись, сказал: "Вот этим местом." И похлопал себя по пятой точке...


----------



## Виктор Д. (17 Май 2013)

На Кубке мира в 1971г. Скляров набрал 99,7 баллов из 100 возможных. Кажется, его результат никто не превзошёл до сих пор...


----------



## AlexDm (17 Май 2013)

Мелкую технику можно отрабатывать на любом музыкальном материале. Необходимо терпение и усидчивость. Большую пользу приносит игра мелких длительностей шрихом non legato. Острое staccato не приведёт к желаемому результату. Работа над штрихом: на ровном ведении меха палец выполняет удар-точок по кнопке с последующим чётким снятием. Пальцы высоко не поднимать, играть экономными движениями, избегать чрезмерных поворотов кисти. Следить и добиваться, чтобы все звуки были равными по продолжительности звучания (штрих должен быть идеально ровным). Разыгрывание начинать в темпах, в которых исполнитель может комфортно исполнять текст. Ну и естественно побольше дружить с инструментом, тогда вы с ним будете разговаривать на "ты". Успехов!


----------



## Nastiamuz (28 Апр 2014)

Отличная работа Листратова - "Работа над туше". И еще... очень хорошо играть приемом "царапая" клавиши в умеренном темпе и, естественно, свободной кистью. В быстром темпе ощущение в кисти - легато, а в пальцах - атака.


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Апр 2014)

Виктор Д. писал:


> И Маэстро, улыбнувшись, сказал: "Вот этим местом." И похлопал себя по пятой точке...


да уж...бывает встать трудно, особенно когда увлечешься на несколько часов подряд...


----------



## Павлов (28 Апр 2014)

Можно развить любой штрих, но суть в том, что в репертуаре который играют баянисты достаточно 2-3 штрихов: легато, стаккато и нечто среднее(но это в редких случаях)
В основном 2х штрихов достаточно. 

Виктор Д. писал:


> Имханицкий рассказывал , как в каком-то городе в гостинице его поселили с молодым тогда Скляровым в соседних номерах. И он слышал, как тот несколько часов играл только Финал Сюиты Холминова в медленном темпе staccato , тщательно отрабатывая этот самый чёткий пальцевый удар.


Это тот самый пример, когда штрих используется не для реализации художественного замысла, а для того, что бы "пустить пыль в глаза" слушателям.

Давайте все овладеем этим штрихом, и будем "пускать пыль в глаза" тем, кто еще им не овладел ardon:


----------



## grigoriys (29 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> суть в том, что в репертуаре который играют баянисты достаточно 2-3 штрихов: легато, стаккато и нечто среднее(но это в редких случаях)
> В основном 2х штрихов достаточно.


глупости очередные. разумеется ученика в дмш нужно сначала научить отличать веселое от грустного, связное от раздельного, мягкое от жесткого. штрих - просто звуковой результат, который достигается управлением действиями пальцев и работой меха. некоторые исследователи (если вы в теме, то "баян и баянисты вып.6") выделяют до 17 видов штрихов, на научно-лабораторном уровне. вы ознакомьтесь при случае.Павлов писал:


> Это тот самый пример, когда штрих используется не для реализации художественного замысла, а для того, что бы "пустить пыль в глаза" слушателям.


а вы играли эту музыку? есть мнение, что воплощение ее штрихом "лизато" не только не сможет реализовать ее художественный замысел, но и пыль пустить тем более.Павлов писал:


> в репертуаре который играют баянисты достаточно 2-3 штрихов: легато, стаккато и нечто среднее(но это в редких случаях)
> В основном 2х штрихов достаточно.


полюбопытствуйте насчет штрихов в музыке, например, В.Зубицкого (джаз партиты №1№2, карпатская сюита, славянская соната) их там чуть-чуть больше))


----------



## Павлов (29 Апр 2014)

grigoriys писал:


> полюбопытствуйте насчет штрихов в музыке, например, В.Зубицкого (джаз партиты №1№2, карпатская сюита, славянская соната) их там чуть-чуть больше))


Эту музыку кроме народников мало кто слушает, так что все старания по достижению штрихов будут оценены в лучшем случае, на конкурсе, или академическом зачете.

grigoriys писал:


> выделяют до 17 видов штрихов, на научно-лабораторном уровне. вы ознакомьтесь при случае.


Вопрос, где и зачем их столько применять. 
grigoriys писал:


> а вы играли эту музыку? есть мнение, что воплощение ее штрихом "лизато" не только не сможет реализовать ее художественный замысел, но и пыль пустить тем более.


Дело не музыке. А в том, что исполнители превращают этот штрих в способ выпендриться


----------



## ze_go (29 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> в репертуаре который играют баянисты достаточно 2-3 штрихов: легато, стаккато и нечто среднее(но это в редких случаях)
> В основном 2х штрихов достаточно.


Павлов писал:


> когда штрих используется не для реализации художественного замысла, а для того, что бы "пустить пыль в глаза" слушателям.



клоун, зайдите сюда и послушайте: клац


----------



## Павлов (29 Апр 2014)

ze_go писал:


> клоун, зайдите сюда и послушайте: клац


если можно, тоже послушаю.

Ну что сказать, баянист играет крепко, темпераментно.Это самородок.У него крепкая школа.

Но перед для академистами ему нечего ловить. Это исполнение удивит максимум баянистов-аккордеонистов.
Для исполнения в академических залах, перед академической публикой не пойдет.
Это опять "для внутреннего пользования" народниками.


----------



## Katja (29 Апр 2014)

*Павлов*,
Но перед для академистами ему нечего ловить. Это исполнение удивит максимум баянистов-аккордеонистов.
Для исполнения в академических залах, перед академической публикой не пойдет.
Это опять "для внутреннего пользования" народниками.

бред... давала "Goldberg Variations" в исполнении этого Музыканта послушать клавесинисту, ему очень понравилось, слушал несколько раз подряд. Без всяких предрассудков.


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> давала "Goldberg Variations" в исполнении этого Музыканта послушать клавесинисту, ему очень понравилось, слушал несколько раз подряд. Без всяких предрассудков.



Катя, 

Вы б еще литавриста вспомнили! "Клавесинист"! Какой же это "академист"?! Бездоказательно! 
Жаль с Павловым не общаюсь и не могу получить список "академистов" по-павловски. Хотелось бы узнать, кто в него входит :biggrin:


----------



## Katja (29 Апр 2014)

*vev*,
ну, вообще-то Goldberg variations были написаны для клавесина... Хотя да, наверно, для господина Павлова - это не аргумент.


----------



## grigoriys (29 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Дело не музыке


ппц, приплыли. Всегда дело в музыке. Сначала музыка, потом средства достижения.


----------



## Павлов (29 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> бред... давала "Goldberg Variations" в исполнении этого Музыканта послушать клавесинисту, ему очень понравилось, слушал несколько раз подряд. Без всяких предрассудков.


Вообще то я говорил конкретно о сонатах Скарлатти. 
Клавесинист студент?Известный исполнитель?

Еще раз повторю -вот когда академисты будут валом валить на концерты баянистов, играющих академическую музыку, тогда можно будет говорить о признании баяна -аккордеона академическими инструментами.

А пока, это шедевры в рамках народного исполнительства.
О чем говорить, если если этот исполнитель не прошел академическую школу?
Скорее всего он содрал исполнение с какого нибудь пианиста.


----------



## Павлов (29 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> Павлов, клавесинист - педагог, часто играет с Кремером (если это о чём-то говорит...).


Частное мнение этого педагога ничего не меняет. Баян-аккордеон остаются пока не признанными в академических кругах
См. например недавний случай с Щелкунчиком.
Katja писал:


> Кто сказал, что он не прошёл "академическую школу"? Откуда у тебя такие сведения


У народников нет академической школы.
Katja писал:


> обращаюсь на "ты"по такому же праву, по которому ты говоришь, что этот музыкант занимается плагиатом интерпретаций


Это не плагиат, а попытка воспроизвести на баяне фортепианное исполнение, не владея при этом академической школой.
Это скорее, имитация.


----------



## Katja (29 Апр 2014)

тогда скажи мне, милейший, почему твоё частное мнение является авторитетным, а мнения других людей (известных и уважаемых) нет? Зачем ты спрашивал, студент или исполнитель, этот клавесинист тогда? Ведь его же мнение в любом случае будет частным. Или после моего ответа тебе нечем крыть, поэтому всё списываешь на частное мнение?

Я ещё раз повторяю, что в Европе нет такой проблемы. Во всех приличных консерваториях есть кафедра аккордеона/баяна. И в конкурсах, подобных "Щелкунчику", аккордеонисты/баянисты могут участвовать. 

Мне вообще очень интересно, почему пианисты для тебя - эталон? Почему не скрипачи, например, или органисты? Почему это якобы попытка "содрать с пианистов"? Ты вообще в курсе, что Бах и Скарлатти писали для клавира/клавесина, а не для фортепиано?

Если в твоём пед. институте, который ты закончил почти на отлично, с тобой никто не работал над штрихами, фразировкой, формой,различными музыкальными стилями, общей концепцией произведения, то это не значит, что никто над этим не работает. Если бы ты поучился в той консерватории, где уже долго есть кафедра аккордеона/баяна (Дания, Финляндия, Германия, Австрия и т.д.) ты бы сильно удивился, как и над чем там работают профессора.


----------



## MAN (29 Апр 2014)

*Katja*, мне теперь кажется, что *Павлов* страдает чем-то наподобие своеобразного эксгибиционизма (не пойму только истинного или ложного). Во всяком случае очевидно, что ему для получения удовлетворения требуется внимание и определённого рода реакция форумной публики. К сожалению приходится констатировать, что целей он своих в течение продолжительного времени весьма успешно добивается. Он нарочно то так, то эдак демонстрирует нам неприличные, возмутительные вещи, но делает это, надо признать, настолько ловко, что достигает нужного ему результата, до сих пор оставаясь при этом "нерассекреченным". Он вовсе не глуп и не несведущ, он по-моему болен (либо одержим, если угодно)! Как всякого нездорового (в данном случае психически) человека его следует пожалеть и отнестись к нему с состраданием, но не следует поддаваться на его хитрости и уловки. Болезненное состояние у него от этого будет только всё сильнее обостряться, недуг прогрессировать, а нам всем, уважаемые господа и дамы, ей богу, не делает чести участие в непристойностях, к которым испытывает патологическое влечение всего только один человек.


----------



## acco (29 Апр 2014)

Пользователь *Павлов* заблокирован на сутки, так как своими комментарии провоцирует агрессию других пользователей. 
При подобном дальнейшем поведение блокировка будет на несколько месяцев.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Апр 2014)

Ну, народ, завтра держись...


----------



## ze_go (29 Апр 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Ну, народ, завтра держись...


сплюньте... :biggrin:


----------



## uri (30 Апр 2014)

УРААААААА! Вадим, наконец то! :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (30 Апр 2014)

uri писал:


> УРААААААА! Вадим, наконец то!


Ну тогда добро пожаловать на сайт "Доска объявлений по обмену нотами" :biggrin: Ах да забыл...еще приходите на форум, там есть пара тем веселых, никак не могут прийти к консенсусу- какой баян лучше Юпитер Баринова или Юпитер Баринова...Цельные планки или кусковые? :biggrin:


----------



## askurpela (30 Апр 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Лучше Юпитре Баринова с авторским аккордом


----------



## uri (30 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Ну тогда добро пожаловать на сайт "Доска объявлений по обмену нотами" Ах да забыл...еще приходите на форум, там есть пара тем веселых, никак не могут прийти к консенсусу- какой баян лучше Юпитер Баринова или Юпитер Баринова...Цельные планки или кусковые?



так предложите свою тему!или Вам нравится словоблудить с Павловым?


----------



## Dmvlad (30 Апр 2014)

uri писал:


> так предложите свою тему!или Вам нравится словоблудить с Павловым?


О-пппа. ...да Вы типа Умник как я посмотрю.? Что слава Павлова покоя не дает? Или мозг выносит? :biggrin:


----------



## Nastiamuz (30 Апр 2014)

Как здорово, что есть такие вот "народники" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN25RA1kFa4 . Уважаемый Павлов! Что вы теперь можете ответить))


----------



## uri (30 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad, а что то вы так за Павлова?решили продолжить его дело?


----------



## vev (30 Апр 2014)

Да... Тишина, как в покойницкой... Хоть сбор денег на зарплату для Павлова объявляй. .. :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Май 2014)

*uri*,
Смотрю Вы все успокоиться не можете... задаете какие-то глупые и тупые вопросы...Да кстати Умник, Вас наверное в культурных заведениях не учили, но нормальные люди ответы вопросом на вопрос считают как минимум недостатком аргументов или невоспитанностью и как максимум узколобостью и недостатком образованности и кругозора. Что вам ближе - выбирайте сами. Продолжать с вами диалог на эту тему желания нет.

P/S Katja тоже привет, с возвращеньицем! Смотрю почистили свои хабальные посты, культурная Вы наша и не только? Последовали моему совету и все наладилось?

vev писал:


> Да... Тишина, как в покойницкой... Хоть сбор денег на зарплату для Павлова объявляй


Павлов за деньги?! Неее...он идейный :biggrin: Сейчас из бана выйдет - продолжит свои революционные темы :biggrin:
Я тут волею судьбы участвую в чемпионате Сибири по Трофи -рейдам, так темы Павлова напоминают разговоры у костра где-нибудь в тайге после финиша, там тоже вечные споры из пустого в порожнее, типа какая блокировка лучше - электо-пневматическая или механическая ну и еще куча подобных тем, и так из года в год :biggrin:


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

*Dmvlad,*
после таких Ваших реплик:
"uri,
Смотрю Вы все успокоиться не можете... задаете какие-то глупые и тупые вопросы...Да кстати Умник, Вас наверное в культурных заведениях не учили, но нормальные люди ответы вопросом на вопрос считают как минимум недостатком аргументов или невоспитанностью и как максимум узколобостью и недостатком образованности и кругозора. Что вам ближе - выбирайте сами. Продолжать с вами диалог на эту тему желания нет."
Вы мне будете что-то про культуру говорить?

Вы сначала за собой последите, а потом уже за другими, а то получается, что в чужом глазу соринку видите, а в своём - бревна не замечаете. 

Вас так сильно задевает, что пользователю *uri* я сказала "спасибо"? Ну так ничего, не волнуйтесь, скоро вернётся *Павлов* и Вам тоже "спасибо" скажет. 

Про Ваши советы, в которых Вы мне предлагали "найти мужика доброго", я вообще молчу. Вы этими советами себя унизили, а не меня. 

Раз Вам так не хватает общества Павлова, может, напишите ему личное сообщение? Попросите контакты, скайп? Будете по вечерам с ним беседовать на культурные темы.


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Май 2014)

*Katja*,
я вам еще хлеще отвечу, назову вещи своими именами, не умею по другому...Дурная баба -она и с баяном такая...


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

У меня уже такое ощущение, что состояние Павлова передаётся другим участника форума...

Я смотрю, у Вас нет никаких аргументов, раз Вы опять начинаете про "бабу писать". У Вас какие-то комплексы в отношении женского пола?

Как баба, сейчас ведёте себя тут только Вы - истерику устроили по поводу бана Павлова. Ну ничего, потерпите ещё чуть-чуть, вернётся скоро Ваш товарищ.


----------



## vev (1 Май 2014)

Ребята! Давайте жить дружно (С)


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

Вы это скажите тому, кто начинает склоки.


----------



## vev (1 Май 2014)

*Katja*,

Да это я всем :biggrin: 
Один пошутил, другой огрызнулся, третий, четвертый. ... 
Ну культурные ж, вроде, люди. 
Или как в анектоде: "Музыкой чтоль навеяло?" :biggrin:


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

Ну у меня, видимо, несколько другое чувство юмора... Шутки шутками, а оскорбления - это другое дело.
Вместо слова "баба" поставьте слово "мужик" и адресуйте эту реплику себе. Очень смешно?


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Май 2014)

*Katja*,
1. все мои аргументы в виде своих хамских постов в адрес форумчан, которые общались с Вами в уважительной, где то с юмором манере, Вы удалили, потратив видно целый день. Наверное стыдно стало? Так что, за что боролись, на то и напоролись.
2. не поверите , но после обучения в первом институте, где на потоке было 100 человек женщин и нас мужчин 6 -комплексов в принципе быть не может, а вот выводы по поводу Вас я уже сделал.
3. если Вам не интересно общение в темах Павлова, а так же не хватает смелости относиться к ним с чувством юмора, то это не мои проблемы, скорее проблемы в психоэмоциональном плане у Вас. Не общайтесь и не читайте. Правильно Павлов сказал - слушайте поменьше "смурь". 
4. И еще настоятельно рекомендую отнестись к моему совету серьезно тоже, а то вам везде истерики видятся (тоже проблема Ваша кстати). Весна на дворе посмотрите вокруг, вздохните поглубже, съездите в лес в конце в концов. кстати я именно это и собираюсь сделать прямо сейчас, через пару часов с любимой женщиной на три дня и баян с собой беру. 
5. если у вас будет что сказать по существу, не разводить склоки , а именно по существу , я вас выслушаю с удовольствием. 
6. не надо со мной бодаться, я не мужчина Вашего романа.


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

*Dmvlad,*

я без пунктов, если позволите.

Я надеюсь, Вы не будете отрицать, что не я одна писала гневные сообщения в темах Павлова. Но замечания Вы сделали только мне. При всём при этом сделали некорректное замечание. Вы бы могли нормально сказать, а не давать советы, которые выходят за рамки разумного. 

Не волнуйтесь, многие мои "хамские" (на мой взгляд, просто резкие, а не хамские) высказывания остались в цитатах у других участников. Удалила я вообще-то *все свои сообщения*, а не только так называемые хамские. И во всех темах, а не только в темах Павлова. Но мои хамские, на Ваш взгляд, высказывания были только в темах Павлова и были адресованы только ему, а не многим форумчанам. 

Если Вы были внимательны, я не сразу начала "наезжать" на Павлова. В начале его тем от меня были вполне нейтральные комментарии (нейтральные по отношению к Павлову). Были аргументированные сообщения, которые господин Павлов игнорировал или выворачивал их наизнанку. 

Выводы по поводу меня - да ради Бога! К сожалению, а может, к счастью, Ваше мнение основополагающим и важным не является. 

Вы, как мне кажется, не замечаете, что темы Павлова раздражают не только меня. Посмотрите, сколько человек поблагодарило Вадима за бан Павлова. Так что это про Вас можно сказать, что практически только Вам одному интересны темы Павлова. Ну да на здоровье!

*Dmvlad,* ещё раз по поводу Вашего совета: этот совет - на самом деле, оскорбление, а не совет. Я думаю, никому не будет приятно, если ему "посоветуют" пойти "найти мужика или бабу".

Склоки я не развожу вообще-то. Цепляться ко мне начали Вы,* Dmvlad*. 

Аахаха, своим последним пунктом Вы рассмешили! :biggrin: Во-первых, Вам кажется, что "бодаются" только с мужчинами своих романов? Во-вторых,* Dmvlad*, вот поверите, никогда даже и не надеялась на то, что Вы - мужчина моего романа. :biggrin:

P.s. вообще-то не хотелось бы продолжать "великое дело Павлова" и собачиться тут. Тем более его сейчас с нами нет, а пересуды продолжаются. Тем более каждый останется при своём мнении, Вы будете меня считать "базарной бабой, хамкой, которой надо найти мужика, тогда все проблемы решатся". Так что нет, по-моему, смысла мусолить эту тему... "Советы" я Ваши услышала, будьте спокойны! :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Май 2014)

*Katja*,
Ну вот и договорились :biggrin: Я тоже вас люблю :biggrin:


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

Опа! Ну у Вас настроение меняется, как погода! :biggrin: Сейчас сообщу Вашей жене о Вашем поведении! Пускай Вам всыпет! :biggrin:

Кстати, *Dmvlad*, Вы мне ещё в лес посоветовали съездить... А можно я убью сразу двух зайцев? И в лес поеду, и мужика там поищу? :biggrin: Тогда прямо все Ваши советы будут исполнены! :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Май 2014)

*Katja*,
Мы, сибиряки такие, суровые, но справедливые :biggrin: И живем по домострою в большинстве своем, на том и стоит Россия матушка :biggrin:


----------



## Katja (1 Май 2014)

Ааа, ну так надо было сразу мне сказать, что Вы - суровый сибиряк! Я бы тогда была рада, что Вы мне просто советы дали, а не по морде съездили за то, что я, "девка, так распустилась" :biggrin:


----------



## uri (1 Май 2014)

Dmvlad, грязью поливать вы умеете, заметьте оскорблений с моей стороны в ваш адрес не прозвучало. ну да ладно,на то он и форум, можно делать это безнаказанно... но попрошу вас впредь быть аккуратнее в высказываниях, поверьте образования мне хватает. то что мне ближе, так это нормальный *профессиональный* форум,где можно почерпнуть что то полезное, на данный момент это лишь базарная площадь,где каждая тема превращается в словесную перепалку.как вы думаете интересен данный форум новичкам, например, учащимся? заходишь на форум,открываешь тему про штрихи,а там кучка завсегдатаев грязью друг друга поливают... давайте может продолжим диалог на тему обозначенную топикстартером?


----------



## Nastiamuz (1 Май 2014)

Зашла в темку РАБОТА НАД ШТРИХОМ. ПОМОГИТЕ СОВЕТОМ. Люди!!Вы что тут устроили? Давайте про штрихи поговорим))


----------



## Павлов (1 Май 2014)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Пользователь Павлов заблокирован на сутки, так как своими комментарии провоцирует агрессию других пользователей. При подобном дальнейшем поведение блокировка будет на несколько месяцев.


Вы бы мне сказали спасибо за возросшую активность на форуме.

*Лучше научите пользователей принимать чужую точку зрения.*

При этом, вы не наказали ни одного хама, оскорблявшего меня и тд.

А меня,поднявшего ряд актуальных вопросов, вы изволили заблокировать.
Меня это удивило. 

При таком подходе я сам склонен отказаться от общения на этом форуме.


----------



## Rinat_Djan (1 Май 2014)

Интересно)) А Вас, Павлов, кто научит?


----------



## Павлов (6 Май 2014)

Nastiamuz писал:


> Зашла в темку РАБОТА НАД ШТРИХОМ. ПОМОГИТЕ СОВЕТОМ. Люди!!Вы что тут устроили? Давайте про штрихи поговорим))


Ок. Просто повторю что писал здесь на первой странице:
" Можно развить любой штрих, но суть в том, что в репертуаре который играют баянисты достаточно 2-3 штрихов: легато, стаккато и нечто среднее(но это в редких случаях)
В основном 2х штрихов достаточно"


----------



## grigoriys (6 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> В основном 2х штрихов достаточно


для некоторых это тоже много


----------



## uri (7 Май 2014)

нечто среднее это что,интересно?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Май 2014)

Ну, он же любитель терминов "имени сибе". 
Предлагаю помочь ему и назвать его "нечто среднее" словом "павловато"


----------



## ze_go (7 Май 2014)

посвящается теоретику от баянизма ПАВЛОВУ:[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FGqeK3TlIA&feature=youtu.be]


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*ze_go*,
Не в бровь а в глаз! 100% попадание! :biggrin:


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

И что самое интересное,что никто не опроверг достаточность 2-3 штрихов.
Закончилось очередным оскорблением Павлова.

До чего же многие не хотят реально смотреть на вещи


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,

Ну хорошо. Давайте опять от печки.
Называйте те самые два-три штриха, которыми владеют народники.

А дальше будем детально обсуждать Ваши заблуждения. Кстати, не забудьте, что для различных групп инструментов существуют различные штрихи. Думаю, Вы понимаете, что тот же флажолет, деташе, рикошет не взять ни на баяне, ни ка академическом рояле


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Ваши заблуждения


Реальная ситуация говорит об обратном. 
Находите, на 1й странице я уже писал какие именно штрихи. 

В исполнениях Гридина и Шишкина , Хрустевича слышны 2 штриха. У остальных так же.

Но речь даже не об этом, кто то говорил о 17 штрихах. :shok: 
Давайте, с примерами... видео,аудио...

Показывайте баянистов, которые используют больше 3х штрихов!Ждем-с..


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,

Ну так для затравки


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

Опять книжка...а на практике?
17 или сколько там...хотя бы с 4 покажите исполнителя

Или сейчас новая фишка появится: "Они ими владеют, но этого не слышно"?


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,
академисту и флаг в руки. 
Начинайте. Желательно со скрипки (уж более академичного инструмента и не найти) и желательно, чтобы было слышно все 17 штрихов. И не забудьте, что смычковые являются одноголосными инструментами, что тоже сказывается на разнообразии штрихов.

Потом желательно заслушать Ваши находки по поводу не менее академичных духовых инструментов. 

Ударные оставим в покое. Уж больно специфические штрихи у них... 

Арфа! Перечислите *с примерами* ее штрихи. Или недостаточно академично?

Вот Вам навскидку больше 4-х





Ну а если и здесь не слышно, то к отоларингологу пора обращаться


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Или сейчас новая фишка появится: "Они ими владеют, но этого не слышно"?


Не слышно, судя по всему, только Вам.


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Начинайте. Желательно со скрипки (уж более академичного инструмента и не найти) и желательно, чтобы было слышно все 17 штрихов.


 Забавно наблюдать как вы выкручиваетесь, проводя параллели с академическими инструментами.

У скрипки кстати штрихов не 17...ей далеко до неиспользуемых теоретических разработок народников.

Собственно , глупо утверждать что у академистов работа над штрихами не проводится. 
И что штрихи не слышны.
В том репертуаре, который играют академисты, не обойтись 2я штрихами.

Вы это знаете, но наверное пол-форума придется убеждать, что бы перестали делать вид что не слышите...ну да ладно.
Проще с вами согласиться.

Понимаете, даже переспорив меня,вы не уйдете от реальной ситуации.Исходите из нее.Как я
Павлов и объективная реальность наразделимы, переспорить реальный расклад невозможно.

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Не слышно, судя по всему, только Вам.


расскажите в чем исполнении, в какой пьесе , в каком месте вы слышали больше 2-3х штрихов. И сколько всего там их было


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> У скрипки кстати штрихов не 17...ей далеко до неиспользуемых теоретических разработок народников.



Ну да, конечно!!

Список наиболее важных штрихов:

деташе (фр. dtach);
grand detache (фр. движение на весь смычок);
сонфиле (фр. sonfile - тянущийся звук);
портато (итал. portato);
бариолаж (фр. bariolage - пестро раскрашивать );
маркато (фр. marcato);
мартле (устаревшая норма — «мартеле») (фр. martel);
пунктирный
стаккато (итал. staccato);
летучее стаккато
рикошет (фр. ricochet, итал. saltellando или нем. Springbogen);
рикошет-сальто
спиккато (итал. spiccato);
сотийе (фр. sautill);
тремоло (итал. tremolo).
коль леньо (итал. col legno).
legato

первоисточник


*Павлов*,

прекратите пудрить мозги людям. Мы ж не из детского сада сюда пришли.

Не надо использовать бездумно понятие "народник". К народным инструментам, так для Вашего сведения и для развития кругозора, относятся помимо баяна домра, балалайка etc. И это только русские народные. А их там еще пруд пруди. У них свои штрихи. Почти что* у каждого*. Ну так сложилось, что штрих зависит от принципа звукоизвлечения. Абидна, но это так. ..


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

Вот... благодаря мне, вы и остальные начали знакомство с академическими инструментами.Начало положено.

Общение с Павловым не пройдет для вас бесследно

Теперь приводите список баянных и аккордеонных
Желательно наизусть.Вы же их все используете, наверняка.Ну, или хотя бы помните :biggrin:


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Общение с Павловым не пройдет для вас бесследно


Точно. Я стал более спокойно относиться к дебилам


Павлов писал:


> Теперь приводите список баянных и аккордеонных



см. пост №61


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

Ладно, упростим задачу. Покажите хотя бы одного народника, который если НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕТ, а ХОТЯ БЫ ПОМНИТ все перечисленные вами 17 штрихов.

Про скрипачей недеюсь не будете спорить?Что они отрабатывают и пользуются всеми штрихами. Или хотя бы помнят их :biggrin:


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Про скрипачей недеюсь не будете спорить?Что они отрабатывают и всеми штрихами. Или хотя бы помнят их



Откуда это следует?

*Павлов*, прочтите пост №63 и вперед за ответами. Хватит воздух сотрясать. Факты гони


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Точно. Я стал более спокойно относиться к дебилам


Главное, при этом адекватно видеть свой уровень развития.

vev писал:


> Вот Вам навскидку больше 4-х


А сколько там именно?
Вы кинули ссылку Шишкина, но сами то толком не слушали ведь


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Главное, при этом адекватно видеть свой уровень развития.



Золотые слова. Павлов! Вперед к зеркалу!

Павлов писал:


> А сколько там именно?


забудьте свое педагогическое прошлое (?). Чать не ЕГЭ. Даже я слышу больше обещанных вами 4-х


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Даже я слышу больше обещанных вами 4-х


Я обещал 17...или не я обещал?
Ну ладно, давайте сойдемся на 4х.
1.Легато, 2.стаккато, 3.ближе к легато, 4.ближе к стаккато.
А какой вы еще услышали?


Но не забывайте, что мы говорим не об одном исполнителе. 
Не о том, кого народники считают лучшим, т.к. он выиграл много дипломов.


----------



## First (7 Май 2014)

тролль обыкновенный, а лучшее средство против троллей - не кормить его. Попробуйте написать научную работу по поводу того, что на баяне всего два штриха. На защите с вами с удовольствием подискутируют. 
зы: пожалуйста, не кормите тролля.


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

А мне кажется тролль - это тот, кто говорит про использование 17 штрихов, но даже не может наизусть их перечислить 
(не говоря уже о том, что бы пользоваться)


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> тролль - это тот, кто говорит про использование 17 штрихов, но даже не может наизусть их перечислить


Тро&#769;ллинг:
при общении через компьютерную сеть — нагнетание участником общения («троллем») гнева, конфликта путём скрытого или явного задирания, принижения, оскорбления другого участника или участников, зачастую с нарушением правил сайта и, иногда неосознанно для самого «тролля», этики сетевого взаимодействия. Выражается в форме агрессивного, издевательского и оскорбительного поведения, является аналогом энергетического вампиризма в реальной жизни. Используется как персонифицированными участниками, заинтересованными в большей узнаваемости, публичности, эпатаже, так и анонимными пользователями без возможности их идентификации
тролль

Павлов, так Вы еще и вампир!
Поздравляю.


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

При желание, под это определение можно подогнать любой серьезный разговор.
Особенно если у оппонентов нет доказательств, и их "задирают,нагнетают,принижают,оскорбляют" факты, высказываемые собеседником.

А так, я напротив теряю энергию, из за того что многие защищают то, сами не знают что.
(смурь,17 неиспользуемых штрихов, классику на народных инструментах и тд)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Павлов, так Вы еще и вампир!


у меня 12 жизней, а у вас только 5
First писал:


> тролль обыкновенный


еще раз повторю, что это классика форумного общения: КОГДА ИССЯКАЮТ НЕМНОГОЧИСЛЕННЫЕ ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВА, СПОРЩИКИ ПРИБЕГАЮТ К ПОСЛЕДНЕМУ СРЕДСТВУ - ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ ОППОНЕНТА ТРОЛЛЕМ


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Май 2014)

Бедный, бедный Павлов. Может, Вам стоит покинуть этот форум, чтобы Вы не потеряли остатки своей драгоценной энергии?


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Вам стоит покинуть этот форум, чтобы Вы не потеряли остатки своей драгоценной энергии?


Спасибо за участие...да, скоро покину. 
Мне пока нужно наверняка узнать условия победы - смотрят на марку баяна или нет.
Может кто-нибудь из форумчан, у кого есть Левша поедет на конкурс, и расскажет как жюри отреагировало.

Потом , я еще даже не приступал к обсуждению оптимального для победы репертуара. А это интересно. Тут говорили что надо обязательно играть смурь.

И еще есть несколько тем которые меня интересуют.
Пока я их не открывал.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Май 2014)

Павлов, будьте осторожны, Вы потеряете остатки энергии (и ума), и тогда точно не победите...


----------



## grigoriys (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Спасибо за участие...да, скоро покину.
> Мне пока нужно наверняка узнать условия победы - смотрят на марку баяна или нет.
> Может кто-нибудь из форумчан, у кого есть Левша поедет на конкурс, и расскажет как жюри отреагировало.
> 
> Потом , я еще даже не приступал к обсуждению оптимального для победы репертуара. А это интересно. Тут говорили что надо обязательно играть смурь.


ну сами подумайте, кто же вам правду скажет? тем более если вы воплощение объективной реальности?


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Павлов, будьте осторожны, Вы потеряете остатки энергии (и ума), и тогда точно не победите...


Вам так хочется прогнать меня?Вы частично правы.Но пока у меня есть энергия, и я ей делюсь
Как я уже говорил, общение со мной не пройдет бесследно.Кого то оно сделает окончательно , как сказал vev "д..билом". А кому то будет интересно.
Потом поймете о чем я.

Говорят что для победы в конкурсе нужен не сколько ум, сколько трудолюбие, престижный инструмент, и конечно...в жюри...ну вы поняли о чем я.
Ах да, и смурь!


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2014)

Вот цитата из соседней ветки:
PreSonus писал:


> Павлов а почему б вам не показать свое мастерство. Если ив правду хотите чтобы вас уважали, покажите как надо играть академическую музыку на 3х рядном баяне, сыграйте нам что то из гос программы и выложите файл на форум чтобы все убедились что вы говорите правильные вещи.



я предложил:

а если мсье Павлов опять "технично съедет" с вполне конкретного предложения продемонстрировать своё мастерство, то, думаю, господин Карницкий должен соответственным образом отреагировать, ведь он нам обещал избавить форум от общества вышеназванного господина.
Думаю, многие согласятся с моим предложением...


----------

